# So..... I Found A Scratch In My Paint?



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

that's a 10 second fix with a polisher, maybe even by hand. looks like paint transfer from another car. Maybe pulling in to a parking spot next to you


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yep, looks like an abrasion. Could be for a woman’s purse.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> that's a 10 second fix with a polisher, maybe even by hand. looks like paint transfer from another car. Maybe pulling in to a parking spot next to you


Yeah I was thinking it was paint transfer. It’s at the bottom of the back passenger door. Not really too sure how that managed to happen. Wouldn’t I be able to feel it though? Probably gonna stop by autozone or some place and get some polisher and wax.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

whatever it is, if you cant feel it, its very likely fixable. 

If you have a drill, buy this

https://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-polishing-kit-66713.html

https://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-compoundcutting-foam-pad-63291.html

https://www.harborfreight.com/16-oz-meguiars-fine-cut-cleaner-62561.html

Assuming you don't have any of this stuff already


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> whatever it is, if you cant feel it, its very likely fixable.
> 
> If you have a drill, buy this
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Tomko said:


> Yep, looks like an abrasion. Could be for a woman’s purse.


This is probably what it is. I took a closer look and saw a decently long scratch leading into it. A much lighter scratch though.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the help guys, bought some Turtle Wax polisher and wax. Can’t even tell it’s there anymore. I did it last minute because it was getting dark out. Used a little too much wax though but that’s a problem for another day 
whoever scratched it really messed it up because I keep spotting them. Gonna have to fix more in daylight tomorrow.


----------

